# What age do you feel is best to spay?



## ladychichi (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am just popping on real quick to ask this question... phone line is having problems so no internet at home right now , until BT sort it out. I am currently on a friends computer.

Anyway, I think I have decided to go for a female Chihuahua and will of course want to get her spayed.

My question is, is there a right time? I see so much conflicting info about spaying dogs etc. Some people say do it before their first season, others say leave it until afterwards, some people say it's not a good idea to spay a dog so young... and some even say it can depend on the breed, so that's why I am asking.

What age do you recommend spaying a Chihuahua? before/after her first season?

Also, out of interest if you have a bitch or have had one, at what age did you get her spayed?


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

6 months. I just had Lola done and my vet advised that as well


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Smaller dogs are actually more apt to have their first heats earlier than a larger dog. They can start their heats as early as 6 months...on occasion a bit earlier than that. Spaying before their first heat is very beneficial and cuts the risk of certain cancers up to, I believe, 95%. 

To gain these benefits I'd personally have them spayed before 6 months. I think Matilda was spayed at 5 1/2 months & she did great. 

Good luck!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

we're getting madi spayed at 5 and 1/2 months this week (YIKES!) Our vet also said before their first heat is the best - which is around 6 months for little dogs. It's a scary thing, but so good for the dog!


----------



## ladychichi (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies. I just want to be as prepared as possible before I go ahead with getting a Chihuahua.

Aww I'm sure Madi will be fine, bless her. I know what you mean, it can be worrying when you take your pets in to get neutered/spayed.

x


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

i have a relatively new little girl also, my second chi, lucy is almost the same age as little madi - but i am not getting her spayed until november 16 - which makes her just over the 6 month mark. i am prayign that she doesn't go into heat till then, my vet recommends the spay before first heat as well. good luck!


----------



## Charming Little One (Oct 8, 2009)

Only problem I've found is that the vets seem nervous about doing it too early because of their tiny size - but Rocky is male (obviously!) so I don't know whether that means the vet is more comfortable leaving it.

Either way, I know the longer you leave it towards the 12 month mark the worse it is for the dog, so always best to get it done at the first chance when they're young and resilient enough to forget about it quickly!!


----------

